

To Apple, Copying Is Always “Stealing”–Unless It's Doing the Copying - mergy
http://readwrite.com/2014/10/13/jony-ive-apple-copying-stealing-vanity-fair

======
api
As I've said elsewhere: this is generally the mentality in the computer
industry and attendant communities.

Piracy is only piracy and stealing is only stealing if someone is pirating or
ripping off _your_ stuff. You can pirate or rip off other peoples' stuff all
day long. Information (other than yours) wants to be free!

